# D3 System Leak



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Has anyone flashed the system leak from a few days ago? I'm tempted to try it but want to see if anyone else has done so and get a firsthand account. Did you unroot? Did you replace any system apps you moved? Etc.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're talking about the leaked OTA, yes I did flash it. I installed it over a stock, unrooted Droid 3 I got as a replacement for my softbrick.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Any improvements or noticeable differences? Mainly worried about battery life...

Also where did you grab your leak file from?


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

I flashed and rooted it I haven't ran it for a full day yet but battery life seems to be slightly better camera seems to run a little better and cell stand by is a lot better, also notification icons are now all gray

Edit: looks like gtalk has video haven't messed with it yet though


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

AJB_83 said:


> I flashed and rooted it I haven't ran it for a full day yet but battery life seems to be slightly better camera seems to run a little better and cell stand by is a lot better, also notification icons are now all gray
> 
> Edit: looks like gtalk has video haven't messed with it yet though


Were you rooted when you flashed? And had you changed any system files?


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was rooted restored all bloat which I deleted the files instead of freezing or renaming so I had to download the system dump and put the files I deleted back (copy and pasted changed permissions) did a factory reset which I believed removed root? (not sure) then installed update and re-rooted


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

All info on the OTA is here, including download link. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1243421


----------

